# LOST VAPE ORION PLUS (DNA) 950MAH POD KIT



## Timwis (8/10/19)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Orion Plus from Lost Vape. The Orion Plus was supplied for the purpose of this review by Lotus from Lost Vape.

https://lostvape.com/product-item/orion-...a-pod-kit/





Introduction

Lost Vape are known for their quality regulated devices hosting the DNA chipset and have gained a great reputation as well as manufacturing quality affordable devices through their sister brand Modefined. The Orion DNA GO saw their entry into the AIO Pod market which was followed by a couple more pod systems under the Quest brand which houses a proprietary chipset one of which was a budget version of the Orion. Here we have the updated version of the Orion Go the Orion Plus which has the same design and simply adds to the settings options while also introducing a pod which accommodates replaceable coils. Like the Orion DNA Go the Orion Plus is packed with features straight out the box and when used in conjunction with the Escribe Go software becomes an enthusiasts playground!

___________________________________________________________________



In The Box





Contents:

1 Orion PLUS Device
1 Orion PLUS Lanyard
1 MicroUSB Cable
1 Warranty Cable
1 0.25ohm MESH OCC Coil
1 0.5ohm Regular OCC Coil
1 User Manual





___________________________________________________________________



Aesthetics and Ergonomics

I am not going to go into great detail as the device will be explained as the review goes on and plenty of pictures are included. The Orion Plus is a small portable device which fits in the hand nicely or can be worn around the neck using the supplied lanyard. The Chassis is metal and comes in different frame colours and the panels come in various materials. I received the version with a Silver frame and Stabwood panels, the options are Gold-Stabwood, Silver-Stabwood, Blue-Stabwood, Black-Stabwood, Gold-Textured Carbon Fiber, Silver-Textured Carbon Fiber, Blue-Textured Carbon Fiber, Black-Textured Carbon Fiber, Purple-Textured Carbon Fiber, Gold-Gold Abalone, Silver-Ocean Scallop, Blue-Ocean Scallop, Black-Ocean Scallop, Purple-Ocean Scallop and Purple-Phenix. The Orion is made very solidly and really can't fault it's build quality.





___________________________________________________________________



Orion Plus Specs and Features:

• Advanced DNA GO Chipset
• Dimensions - 93mm by 37mm by 13.5mm
• Integrated 950mAh Rechargeable Battery
• Max. Wattage Output: 22W (40W boost available)
• 5 Power Levels - White, Blue, Red, Yellow, Purple
• Proprietary Pod Cartridge Installation
• 0.25ohm Orion Plus Mesh Coil
• 0.5ohm Orion Plus Regular Coil
• Threaded Coil Installation
• Short-Circuit Protection
• Weak Battery Protection
• Temperature Protection
• Low/High Resistance Protection
• MicroUSB Port
Settings can be tailored using Escribe Software





Colours/Designs: Gold-Stabwood, Silver-Stabwood, Blue-Stabwood, Black-Stabwood, Gold-Textured Carbon Fiber, Silver-Textured Carbon Fiber, Blue-Textured Carbon Fiber, Black-Textured Carbon Fiber, Purple-Textured Carbon Fiber, Gold-Gold Abalone, Silver-Ocean Scallop, Blue-Ocean Scallop, Black-Ocean Scallop, Purple-Ocean Scallop, Purple-Phenix





___________________________________________________________________



The Pods

Unlike the Orion Go where the coils couldn't be replaced in the pods so every time a coil no longer performed it was the whole pod that needed replacing the Orion Plus comes with a pod that accommodates replaceable coils. Like with the Orion Go there are 2 coil options which are a 0.5ohm regular coil and a 0.25ohm mesh coil both of which are SS316L. Of late only receiving one pod with pod devices is becoming the unfortunate trend so a big pro for the fact you receive both the 0.25ohm coil (pre-installed) and the 0.5ohm coil. The pod gets fixed into place via a catch that has a release switch on the side of the device towards the top, the switch and locking mechanism seems very durable and the pod snaps into place very securely. The whole of the pod is visible and the pod is not as darkly tinted as the pods for the Orion Go, in fact they are just slightly tinted and the e-liquid can be clearly seen with no problems whatsoever. The pod has a proprietary Delrin drip tip which is very comfortable between the lips, we also have adjustable airflow which is found at the base of the drip tip. The airflow control is dual mini cyclops and there is some texturing for grip, it moves less freely than on the Orion Go and wish it was just slightly looser but i'm being a bit petty. Also on the top of the pod we have a cap with texturing for grip, this is for filling the pod so the pod doesn't need removing to fill. The threading on the cap is good and an o-ring completes the seal, the fill hole is very generous so even glass droppers will be fine with it. The pod holds 2ml of e-liquid and when purchasing a replacement pod it comes with both a 0.25ohm coil pre-installed and a 0.5ohm coil, just the coils can be purchased as the pods should last for many coil changes, both coils come in packs of five.








___________________________________________________________________



Fitting The Coils

As mentioned one of the upgrades is that the pod accommodates replacement coils. The replacement coils come attached to a rectangular base section so rather than unscrewing the base from the pod and then the coils being screwed inside that base the whole base section is replaced with each coil change.
To remove a coil you need to unscrew the drip tip and adjustable airflow section, this allows you to touch the top of the chimney section of the installed coil. You need to press down on the chimney with a bit of force which moves the coil downwards, now enough of the base section can be gripped to pull out the base and coil section.
Installing the new base and coil section is just the simple task of press fitting into place and then screwing the drip tip/airflow section back into place which screws on to the top of the chimney.
Cons are hard to find with the Orion Plus as a couple of the cons i had with the Orion Go have been addressed but i must say trying to remove the pre-installed coil took quite some effort although once you have had e-liquid going through the pod removing the coil after the first initial time was easier.










___________________________________________________________________



Using The Orion Plus

The Orion Plus is an advanced pod system with plenty of options and a real enthusiasts playground when used in conjunction with Escribe. It is a simple device to use and has been set-up to be able to use including with the Replay feature without using the Escribe software so you can enjoy the device even if you are not the sought that wants to mess around with software. As mentioned with the Escribe software loads can be messed with but for the purpose of this review i will keep it simple and just cover the device as it is straight out the box. On one side of the device you have a round fire button towards the top and a horizontal pill shaped mode button towards the bottom, above this is an LED indicator light. The device can be locked and unlocked with 5 clicks of the fire button and with the device unlocked 2 quick clicks of the fire button shows the battery status. The battery status indication is really spot on in my opinion and is the following:

Light Blue = 95% - 100%
Green = 70% - 95%
Yellow = 30% - 70%
Red = 15% - 30%
Red Blinking = 0% - 15%





The Orion Plus auto detects the resistance of the coil in the pod and adjusts the output accordingly giving the option of five power settings which is the main upgrade to the Orion Go which only has three . When it detects the 0.5 regular coil is inserted it gives 5 power setting options for MTL mode and when it detects the 0.25 mesh coil is inserted it gives 5 power settings options for DL mode. Of course as mentioned in this review i am not going to go into detail but all these power settings can be altered along with the before mentioned battery status indications and having a 40W boost amongst other things using Escribe but what the added settings has done is make it an even better device straight out the box for those that don't want to mess about using Escribe. You can change your power setting by simply pressing the mode button, each press takes you to the next setting and the setting you are on is indicated by the colour of the LED. In MTL mode White is 10 watts, Blue is 11 watts, Red is 14 watts, Yellow is 16 watts and Purple is 18 watts. When in DL mode White is 13 watts, Blue is 15 watts, Red is 18 watts, Yellow is 20 watts and Purple is 22 watts. The device also comes with the Replay feature setup out the box which means the Orion is constantly recording every hit you take, when you take a vape (it doesn't matter what power setting you are using) which gives the flavour and vape you like just long press the mode button until the LED goes Green, you are now in Replay mode and the recorded vape is duplicated over and over again, another long press of the mode button takes you out of Replay and back to normal operation.











___________________________________________________________________



Replay Mode

Replay is still quite a new feature which was introduced by Evolv when they released the DNA 75C chipset and has been met with great enthusiasm. Some say it's temp control, others say it's something quite different and to be honest all i know is temperature plays a big part in it's calculations and it includes anti dry hit technology. Replay is a flavour based feature which you choose to save a recorded puff when the vape and flavour is just how you like it, once a recorded puff is "Replayed" it gives the same recorded puff over and over so if certain recorded calculations can't be met will compensate in other areas of the calculation so the flavour and vape quality should remain the same. Once setup (which is simple) Replay is a pain free user friendly feature unlike full temp control while still giving the same anti dry hit technology. On the Orion it doesn't even need setting up, that's already been done so it can be used straight out the box. I love the replay feature and rarely use any of my DNA devices other than in Replay mode.





___________________________________________________________________



Pod Compatibility Between Orion Go And Plus

I really have a lot of respect for Lost Vape as they could of easily made the Pods not compatible but the Orion Plus Pod and therefore coils are fully compatible with the Orion Go. It does say they are supported after software upgrade to Orion Plus which the next section will be about but actually although you will obviously get the most out of the new pod with the extra settings they do work absolutely fine without an upgrade as i have tried swapping the pods from one device to another before upgrading my Orion Go to an Orion Plus. For those getting an Orion Plus but still have Orion Go Pods they will also work fine with the Orion Plus although because there is more out the box settings and it is just slightly more powerful it is recommended you just use them on the first two settings.





___________________________________________________________________



Upgrading Orion Go to an Orion Plus

You really do have to hand it to Lost Vape when at times it seems vaping manufactures are making each pod/AIO device they release proprietary to fleece the vaper but that accusation can't be aimed at Lost Vape. Not only have they made the improved coils and pod compatible they have also released software for those that wish to use the new pod and coils at their best and have the extra settings to turn their Orion Go into an Orion Plus.
Below is a link to where the software can be downloaded and Lost Vape give detailed instructions on how to install the new software, well done Lost Vape!!!

https://lostvape.com/upgrade-software/





___________________________________________________________________



My Experience Using The Orion Plus

Just like the Orion Go i like the Orion Plus a lot and the types of draws you can achieve suit my preferred style of vaping but it does need pointing out despite it being marketed for both MTL and DL the only MTL you can achieve is a very loose draw even with the airflow closed right down. The adjustable airflow does work well but the cyclops nature of it really just gives varying restricted lung draws and the very loose MTL draw you can get works equally as well with both coils on all out the box settings, the higher the setting the warmer the vape. Using the Escribe software the device can be tailored to suit your preference and personally i enjoy using the software and altering settings although the Plus really with the extra settings is going to suit most vapers without needing to alter anything. Having a pod with replaceable coils is along with having 5 instead of 3 power settings the two main upgrades but a lot of work (and improvement) have gone into the coils themselves. The flavour with both original Orion Go pods was very good but had quite a long break in period and also struggled to wick when chain vaping or using any liquid thicker than 50/50. Both new coils if anything are giving even better flavour with next to no break in time and wick so much better which in turn have improved their longevity greatly, for me the 0.25ohm mesh coil edges it when it comes to which coil i prefer. The 950mAh battery gave really good life which for some reason seemed to be even better when using Replay. I kept missing when it was fully charged as i was relying on looking at the charging device as the charge completed and even i haven't got that sad that i will permanently stare at a charging device to be 100% accurate but can say it was charged within 1 and half hours which for a 950mAh pod device supporting pass-through i am perfectly happy with. Another thing i noticed is although the better the flavour usually the higher the juice consumption, not in this case. Despite the very good flavour the Orion Plus gives, both coils are efficient on e-juice making the 2ml a good capacity.





___________________________________________________________________



Likes

Very good build quality
Stabwood, Abalone or Carbon Fiber panels
5 Frame Colours
Pocket friendly, comfortable in hand
Comfortable drip tip
Adjustable airflow
Replaceable Coils
0.25ohm mesh coil & 0.5ohm regular coil included (both SS316L)
Large 950mAh Battery (compared to average pod device)
Battery charges in about 1.5 hours (fair)
Supports Pass-through
Very good 5 tier battery status indication
Pods fit with durable catch (release switch on side of device)
Pods fit very securely
Top fill with generous fill port
Auto detects resistance and alters power settings accordingly
5 power settings
Can be used with Escribe software (becomes an enthusiasts playground)
40w boost available
Replay feature (set-up out the box)
Can clearly see juice level
Pod compatible with Orion Go and Visa Versa
2ml Capacity
Coils have next to no break in time
Very good flavour from both coils
Wicks fine with all types of juices i used (up to 70VG)
Average longevity (much improved)


Additional

Lost Vape have released software to turn your existing Orion Go into an Orion Plus, very good show!



Cons

Only a loose MTL for MTL vapers (restricted lung vapers are well catered for)
Airflow control ring slightly tight
Pre-installed coil/base section was very tight
More expensive than most pod devices (worth it in my opinion)

I would once again like to thank Lotus from Lost Vape for supplying the Orion Plus for the purpose of this review.

https://lostvape.com/product-item/orion-...a-pod-kit/

___________________________________________________________________

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/10/19)

Great review as always.

Isn't it just typical? Make a pod, and then wait a few months to release replaceable coils. Add a few more months and perhaps they will have a rebuildable deck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (8/10/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Great review as always.
> 
> Isn't it just typical? Make a pod, and then wait a few months to release replaceable coils. Add a few more months and perhaps they will have a rebuildable deck.


To be fair to Lost Vape it's an upgrade, the fact the pods are compatible with the original is not what a lot of manufacturers would of done and also both releasing software and advertising the fact allowing existing Orion Go owners to turn it into an Orion Plus rather than having to buy the new device has to be applauded!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (8/10/19)

Timwis said:


> To be fair to Lost Vape it's an upgrade, the fact the pods are compatible with the original is not what a lot of manufacturers would of done and also both releasing software and advertising the fact allowing existing Orion Go owners to turn it into an Orion Plus rather than having to buy the new device has to be applauded!


They should definitely be applauded for that. Most manufacturers wouldn't have made it compatible so that people are forced to upgrade since their current device will be 'outdated' and stores wouldn't stock the replacement pods for long.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/19)

Thanks @Timwis 
Very informative review as always!
Thanks for mentioning the draw tightness - or lack thereof - it helps me to navigate these things. (I like it tight for MTL)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (8/10/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Timwis
> Very informative review as always!
> Thanks for mentioning the draw tightness - or lack thereof - it helps me to navigate these things. (I like it tight for MTL)


yeah not just the Orion but all the so called Orion lookalikes that have been released just give too much air to give true MTL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (9/10/19)

@Timwis good review as always.
and I think its awesome that they kept the Go from becoming obsolete and offering an upgrade.
hopefully they will continue doing this with the Orion making it more of a companion than just a vape device.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

